# Big Stampede in Charlotte. What did you score?



## RC28 (May 9, 2002)

What kind of deals were you able to get there yesterday?


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

I missed this thread last week... I was down there and raced in the TT. I scored a Jamis Trilogy TT frame for my girlfriend that was being sold by the Toshiba team. It came with Dura-Ace/Ultegra components and was basically an entire bike (including a Dura-Ace cassette) minus the wheels. Got it for $700.


----------



## riderned (Jun 5, 2008)

I picked up some Crank Brothers Acid pedals for $ 40.00 - The Mrs picked up some new gear - Tis was my first one, so, I wasnt for sure of what to expect, but, man ! There was some good stuffto be had, if you bought enough cash that is - I now know for next year !


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

Unfortunately I always have something going on that very weekend.


----------



## medicalman (Aug 7, 2008)

brand new arundel cages for $20
new taxc cages for $10 

speedplay ti zero pedal $100

New flite saddle $90

I think i did quite well


----------

